# 2014 JAMB Results [UTME PPT ] Are OUT – Here’s How to Check Your Results



## Vunderkind (Apr 18, 2014)

To check your results, visit the website www.jamb.org/unifiedtme4. You can easily check your results online using your scratch card.

Even though the JAMB cut-off mark and the 2014 cut-off marks for schools have not been released, you can proactively check the UTME cut-off for last year and the cut-off for POST-UTME set by institutions in 2013.

*To Check Your 2014 JAMB UTME Results:*

*Step 1.* Candidates who wrote the 2014 UTME examination and want to check their result are to visit the JAMB official portal at http://www.jamb.org.ng/Unifiedtme4/

*Step 2.* Now on the UTME Result-checker page that appears, Enter your


Your PIN.
Your Serial Number or Registration Number.
*Step 3.* Click on SUBMIT, your JAMB utme 2014 RESULT would be displayed to you.

*Step 4.* Print out your JAMB UTME Result.

*If you are having difficulties checking your results on a computer, you can check it on your mobile phones by following these steps:*

1. Visit http://www.jamb.org.ng/postregistrationefacility/VerifyResult.aspx?id=16

2. Enter your registration number

3. Click on “Check Result” to view your result.


*Change of course and institution form for 2014* will be released soon by JAMB. Thereafter, you can start buying scratch card and change institutions and courses you no longer want. This may be due to low scores or mistakes made while filling your form.

*Click here *to see how you can check your results using your mobile phone


----------

